# Two rabbits in wigan need homes.



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Im posting this on behalf of someone i know, ive never actually met the rabbits but told they are sweet, both are two and half yrs old supposed to be two females but one was male, they were split though so never had babies and she definatley nto pregnant.

only one hutch is good enough to move though, they are free but on condition new owner neuters and vaccinates, home check will be carried out to ensure they go to a good home with secure garden.

Shadow, the girl










Honey the boy


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Have you managed to find homes yet?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Nope, not any interest what so ever 

perhaps its the fact that i have insisted on a home check and neutering????

However i still stand by this, if someone dosnt want a home check then i ask why not and if they arnt prepared to pay for neutering they dont have the rabbits best interest at heart and arnt a suitable home.

Makes me so mad when people reply to ads just because the animal is free but when you lay down fair and realistic rules there is no interest what so ever. 

I have 8 buns and really cant take any more, my main area is ferrets anyway but i take the odd other animal here and there so being realistic i cant take them. Im going to meet them on mon though


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Nope, not any interest what so ever
> 
> perhaps its the fact that i have insisted on a home check and neutering????
> 
> ...


I would take them... I'm in Leeds but come over to wigan quite a lot as my niece lives there... Where abouts are you? She lives in Ashton-in-Makerfield but i dont really know any other parts of wigan...

I wouldnt mind a home check either but am i too far for you? I would definately get them neutered too, if not to stop them having babies, to stop any health problems from arising


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

they are beautiful, and I think ur terms of sale are more than fair! try putting this in the bunny forum, I dont think many people read the adoption pages.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks.

We are only two mins from ashton in makerfield, well depending which side of ashton your on, Id have to talk to my friend to see what she thinks about Leeds 

Do you have rabbits already?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

No but i will be starting to foster small animals for the Bradford RSPCA soon...
We are just waiting for them to come and do the second home visit and then were good to go 
We'll be fostering rabbits, guinea pigs, hamsters, gerbils etc... 
Whatever/whoever needs a home really


----------

